# Feeding growing babies & possibly feeding for early weaning



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

My litter is at 15 days. I've noticed them eating bits of mom's food. Is this ok? Mom is getting a mix of

http://www.petco.com/product/106131/LM- ... -Food.aspx

Plus Gerri gerbil food, can't find the particular mix, but it's not pellets. Mix of seeds, nuts, grasses, fruits, etc. This is what I see them eating the most of, especially the grass bits.

Currently waiting on Mazuri mouse breeder food to arrive. I've read that youngsters can be supplemented with food that's been moistened, but I haven't found what is used. Would the blocks be ok to wet?

Would moistened blocks or even crushed blocks be ok if I needed to wean early? I've got two issues going on. Large litter, 13 babies. I hesitated on culling as I had read so much about mamas eating babies at the the drop of a hat, but I am learning to relax more. The other thing, & I hope I am seeing things, mama looks pregnant against despite me having thought I took the male out roughly a week before birth. Maybe it's just baby weight, but the belly keeps *changing* which is what worries me. I weighed her last night, think she's at 65g (*sigh*, I need a new scale. This one changes if you so much as look cross eyed at it.) Will weigh her over the new few days to see if I see anything noticeable.


----------

